# Ohio Controlled Hunts Results Are Out



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Nothing for me or the Girlfriend this year , So good luck to all the others that applied .


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Curious on how many OGF Members got Drawn ?


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a few


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Out of six entered I was granted 0


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was 0 for 4, my fishing partner 1 for 4, he got drawn for Mosquito Muzzleloader hunt


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

We got Magee early season 9/13
Magee regular season 10/21
Mercer late goose x2 1/4-1/6 
Ottawa regular season x2 11/22-11/27
Mosquito regular season 12/10
Plumbrook gun hunt 11/16


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Plum brook gun nov 16
Magee Marsh archery nov 2


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

No-Net said:


> Plum brook gun nov 16
> Magee Marsh archery nov 2


You got some Good days there ! Need a partner ? Just kidding !


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone ever been an alternate at plumbrook?


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a Ottawa duck hunt i can’t make if anyone has a youth deer hunt or adult deer they want to trade its nov 22 thanks


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

0 for 6 for me...
0 for 6 for my son...


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

I got drawn for camp James a Garfield jmtc gun hunt 11/23 & mosquito muzzleloader 1/17. 

Never been to either.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't put in this yr . I've put in for 6-10 hunts a yr for 10 yrs and have drawn mosquito ML twice . After yrs of not really drawing anything too great I guess I lost interest. 
It amazes me how some people draw all kinds of hunt while others continue to get blanked .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Derby309 said:


> Anyone ever been an alternate at plumbrook?


Alternates get to shoot deer out of the bed of a pick up truck. 100 percent serious.


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

starcraft36 said:


> I got drawn for camp James a Garfield jmtc gun hunt 11/23 & mosquito muzzleloader 1/17.
> 
> Never been to either.


Good times there. Been to both.


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Alternates get to shoot deer out of the bed of a pick up truck. 100 percent serious.


Take it you been there and done it lol


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Derby309 said:


> Anyone ever been an alternate at plumbrook?


Was there last year as alternate no. 14 .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Derby309 said:


> Take it you been there and done it lol


I wish. Hunted there three times. Never as an alternate though.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yep same people year after year get them (fixed). It's also against the rules to trade them and people do it openly. One guy told me he put in for 37 different hunts so he had trade material.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing for me. I didnt even get drawn for the dove hunts.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been 100% in my draws for decades!! I have never not once every been drawn for a single hunt! The only time I have ever gotten to hunt was twice I placed top 5 at the arsenal archery shoot, so that's how long I've been trying!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have been drawn twice ,2016 and again in 2017 Nothing before or after that.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ducknut141 said:


> Yep same people year after year get them (fixed). It's also against the rules to trade them and people do it openly. One guy told me he put in for 37 different hunts so he had trade material.


I was gonna say...they don't match the hunters ID to the name of the hunter drawn to hunt if checked by a game warden?..they should if they don't!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

You can transfer a hunt if you can't make the date. ALLOT of people put in for hunts they have not intentions of going to and have their friends put in also so they can trade for what they want. That is against the rules. They are openly traded on other sites and the state does nothing about it, it's more money in the till.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

My daughter and I both blanked.
I'd liked to see a person get capped at 1 hunt a year. If your name gets drawn for 1 controlled hunt then your name should be pulled from all the others you applied for.
I believe this would even it out more.
I've been fortunate and been drawn for 3 deer hunts and a waterfowl hunt since I've been applying since 2006.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

archeryfanatic85 said:


> I got a Ottawa duck hunt i can’t make if anyone has a youth deer hunt or adult deer they want to trade its nov 22 thanks


Brother in law has a jam


archeryfanatic85 said:


> I got a Ottawa duck hunt i can’t make if anyone has a youth deer hunt or adult deer they want to trade its nov 22 thanks


es a Garfield shot gun hunt on 10/26 he can’t make. It is doe only on this one. If your interested


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I have been drawn for ravenna and plumbrook once years ago (shot my first ever deer at a ravena youth hunt, I'm pushing 36 now). I apply for every deer hunt available every year and I'd say it's been 10 years since I've been drawn. Feel like I've been blacklisted... And I lost my private property that I have hunted for the past 20 years so I was really hoping to get drawn this year. O well, I'll donate again next summer

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

SmallieKing said:


> My daughter and I both blanked.
> I'd liked to see a person get capped at 1 hunt a year. If your name gets drawn for 1 controlled hunt then your name should be pulled from all the others you applied for.
> I believe this would even it out more.
> I've been fortunate and been drawn for 3 deer hunts and a waterfowl hunt since I've been applying since 2006.


You are right on the one hunt a year , When the open house rolls around in march this needs to be brought up for a change .


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They need to make them non-transferable and that may stop some of the shenanigans. Call in if you can't make it on that date and they can draw another name.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> They need to make them non-transferable and that may stop some of the shenanigans. Call in if you can't make it on that date and they can draw another name.


That wouldn’t work because let’s say that I got drawn and a week or two before I’m supposed to go something comes up and I can’t go there wouldn’t be enough time to draw someone else , notify them and still get their paperwork completed in time. Plum brook they do a background check and everything..


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Its all about the money the division really doesn't care what happens with the permits as long as they are getting their cash.
I thought i have seen and heard it all until the post here that was deleted about using the permits for entry fees for walleye tournaments....had to keep that one


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

short notice then it goes unused or daily draw but still should only be able hunt once a season,


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

This year is the first time I have ever entered. Put in for 8 got drawn for 1. Funny thing is it was Mercer late goose which is 30 min down the road from me. My dad put in for 6 and drew none.

I’m torn about the trading or ‘selling’ of permits. On one hand I would like to see every permit used. That is the ultimate goal. I don’t really fault the division. It IS a money thing to them and I would rather live in a state that has a division in good financial shape than one that is broke. They are giving the sportsman opportunities and that is a good thing.

I would love to hear more thoughts and experiences on the subject as I had never used it.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Derby309, If there any No Shows, they fill those units with the 1st alternates any remaining alternates will then be driven around in trucks. They have you jump out and shoot, not allowed to shoot from the trucks. The day we were there the guys in the trucks shot the majority of deer. Not sure you will have to many No shows on Nov.16 ( prime time )


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I believe the alternates get to hunt after a unit tags out as well. So you still will probably get to hunt, just not early if there aren't any no shows

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I applied for 5 hunts this year and got 0. I have applied for 4 or 5 of the deer hunts for the last 10 years or so and never got any of them. Neither has any of my friends. Just like Brown's fans always say, there's always next year!


----------



## toothypike (Mar 27, 2009)

Three of us went 0 for 21. A few friends all got 0 also.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Carpn said:


> I didn't put in this yr . I've put in for 6-10 hunts a yr for 10 yrs and have drawn mosquito ML twice . After yrs of not really drawing anything too great I guess I lost interest.
> It amazes me how some people draw all kinds of hunt while others continue to get blanked .


I have been putting in for almost 30 years only have been drawn twice until this year and now I was drawn for two.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations . Bummer it took so long . Persistence pays off .


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

Greetings, from the old retired Army type in S.E. Ohio......
May have a couple options for a youth doe deer hunts on a private farm towards Jackson, Ohio.
Would be an early beginner type hunt, accompineed by their father or mother.... Only a couple hunts open, PM if interested..... Jeff

[email protected]


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw someone mention a transfer fee . That would definitely help . 

Another option is to draw alternates and have the primary permit holders have to check in a week ahead of time . Any unused draws could then go to the alternates who could be notified by email 
The transfer fee would definitely help reduce people putting in for draws they have no intention of using .


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I don’t see them changing the rules any on these hunts. They are a money maker especially for selling a hunting license to out of staters for a chance at these draws. They are going to make it easy on them and just post draw results and that’s it. They want to sell as many $3 chances as possible and sell as many hunting licenses as possible and that’s it in my opinion.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

1 for 13...got a big Island dove hunt on Labor Day hour and a half from me...3 stakes occupied outta 20...0 birds seen...ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

